# Cruze EPA expanded emissions retests



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Hope you get a response...would be interested to hear


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder if this is why the infamous P11DC-causing recall was issued.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They did - they contracted Jacob's in Ann Arbor to do that. They sent us a letter requesting the use of our vehicle, but didn't end up needing ours. This was back at the beginning of '16, I believe.



diesel said:


> I wonder if this is why the infamous P11DC-causing recall was issued.


Pretty sure the recall was due to the NoX #1 and O2 being coated in soot.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the recall would have nothing to do with it, as recalls such as this are reviewed by the EPA because they affect the emissions system.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Believe it or not, I received a response from the EPA today. Here is the response word for word:

Dear Mr. Ballas:

Thank you for your inquiry. The model year 2014 Chevy Cruze was tested as part of the defeat device screening program and was found to be compliant. Environment Canada performed the testing on that vehicle, but EPA has subsequently certified the current model diesel Cruze after performing confirmatory testing at our own laboratory.

Detailed annual certification test data for light-duty vehicles and trucks are available on our Web site at https://www.epa.gov/compliance-and-...-certification-test-data-vehicles-and-engines. However, the results from the enhanced screening tests are considered part of the VW investigation and we are not releasing that data.

We hope this information is helpful. Thank you for contacting the Office of Transportation and Air Quality.

Sincerely,

Jennifer France

*****************
Public Information Services Team
Office of Transportation and Air Quality
U.S. Environmental Protection Agency


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for the update. So those ambulance chasers who filed the lawsuit on the Cruze will lose.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

They sure will.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the update. So those ambulance chasers who filed the lawsuit on the Cruze will lose.


And I hope there's a countersuit filed as a result - that would "reward" their stupidity and greed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> And I hope there's a countersuit filed as a result - that would "reward" their stupidity and greed.


That would be funny and excellent!


----------

